

Clooj, a lightweight IDE for clojure - alrex021
http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/f1884bcd4e8b6766

======
alrex021
Direct link:
[https://github.com/downloads/arthuredelstein/clooj/clooj-0.1...](https://github.com/downloads/arthuredelstein/clooj/clooj-0.1.0-standalone.jar)

